# My Homemade S-tine tiller



## #1Scout (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, since I always tinker a bit, I decided to make myself a 7 S-tine tiller that would fit both my kubota garden tractor and my MF 35 hp tractor .... My son had pieces of used 2 inch tubing from a jig that their shop had made ... but now was obsolete on the steel junk pile ... I used those tubing to make my own 3 point hitch tiller .... I plan to use... S-tines on it to help me in my garden and in the sweet corn field in 2018 ... here is how it looks ... with and without paint ... now looking for tines and v shoes for it .... getting ready


----------

